# [Closed] Attempting wireless connect on Lenovo Z560 OpenBSD



## JPS (Jan 19, 2012)

I've found some great tut's online getting me to where I am now but I've come to a halt...  My ethernet connect (using it to post here) works just fine however I'm having trouble getting online using only the wireless card.  I dual boot Windows 7 wireless, no problem. My goal is to be able to go to my local coffee shop with wireless and from my home network.  The below ifconfig was from my home net.

The internal wireless card is a Broadcom 1413.  

The external wireless is a USB is a D-Link DWA-110.

I've read that the broadcom will be an issue so I bought the above USB.

`# ifconfig`

```
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 33152
        priority: 0
        groups: lo
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        lladdr b8:70:f4:06:7e:f2
        priority: 0
        groups: egress
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX full-duplex)
        status: active
        inet6 fe80::ba70:f4ff:fe06:7ef2%re0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        inet 192.168.0.11 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
enc0: flags=0<>
        priority: 0
        groups: enc
        status: active
rum0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        lladdr 00:26:5a:04:c9:da
        priority: 4
        groups: wlan
        media: IEEE802.11 autoselect mode 11g hostap
        status: no network
        ieee80211: nwid JKS chan 2 bssid 00:26:5a:04:c9:da nwkey 2:0x74696765723530330000000000,"","",""
 wpakey 0xef0375bb889b92fef3c95f18c66e3bbe8c24539952833e98ae2b696d07881dcb wpaprotos wpa1,wpa2 wpaakms
 psk wpaciphers tkip,ccmp wpagroupcipher tkip 100dBm
        inet6 fe80::226:5aff:fe04:c9da%rum0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> mtu 33152
        priority: 0
        groups: pflog
```

Do I need to configure my hostapd.conf?  I attempted to enter my routers MAC changing the first MAC address at the below line. Not sure I should have done that but I was getting desperate.


```
# Define the MAC addresses (BSSIDs) for your accesspoints in a table.
table <myess> {

        30:46:9a:4c:ae:b9
        00:02:6f:21:ea:8b
```

Now for the hostname.if file.

`vi hostname.rum0`


```
dhcp NONE NONE NONE nwkey PASSWORD chan 2

up media autoselect mediaopt hostap mode 11g chan 2 nwid JKS \
 wpakey PASSWORD
inet 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0 NONE

#ifconfig rum0 nwid JKS wpakey PASSWORD
```

Let me know if you see anything I could change or if you need any more info so I can get online with the wireless USB.  Thanks!


----------



## phoenix (Jan 19, 2012)

This is a FreeBSD users' forum.  You're not going to find a lot of OpenBSD help here.  You'd be better off asking this on DaemonForums, or the OpenBSD mailing lists, or other similar OpenBSD resources.


----------

